# General > Recommendations >  The best place to photograph Sea Birds is......

## Stegglervision

Hi All, I hope someone can help, I'm really getting into photography and would like to know your recommendations for the best spots for getting photos of sea birds.
I only have a 300mm lens  - so the closer I could get - the better.

Thanks in advance  ::

----------


## Gus

Hiya...

I know this is probably a bit late considering when you posted your message, but if you go down the Whaligoe Steps and get out onto the rocks (and easy scramble), you can get quite close to the nesting sites of the shags and fulmars.  If you even look over the edge as you walk down the steps themselves, you can often find yourself just a couple of metres away (and hopefully outwith their projectile vomiting range!)

Maybe it's too late for this year, but I'm sure you'll still get the puffins and guillemots flying past your camera.  On a sunny day, you can't fault it.

----------

